
The Little-Known History of Palestine's First Rock Band - tintinnabula
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/g5xywx/palestines-first-rock-ban-al-baraem
======
squarefoot
Respect to those people for doing a dangerous thing in dangerous place for a
good cause. Although I personally don't like Arabic music, as a rocker however
I'd be curious to hear more of their music.

~~~
abdelhai
It’s not as dangerous as you might think. We do have parties and listen to
music of all kinds there. From Arabic Folk to Hip Hop to Pop. Source: I grew
up in Palestine.

~~~
squarefoot
That is good. Please accept my apologies for having been that biased; distance
paired with misinformation don't help in this context.

------
ecolonsmak
do any recordings exist?

